# DH Tandem video



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Mammoth Mtn Kamikaze on an 8" travel tandem


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Flatted


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Not enough pressure in those intense 2.7 fros, lesson learned. Probably would have helped if I had stayed on the correct side of the hay bails too.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

very cool....Ride Fast / Take Chances


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

What tandem were you using? I have a Ventana El Testigo, 6" rear 7" front via a RS Boxxer.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

My tandem was made for me by Bicycle Fabrications in SF. He used to build SWD before the owner died. It is a steel single pivot frame 8" in rear travel and a Fox 40 with their heaviest springs up front. This was his first tandem, and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Very nice. I loved watching the tandem disappear off the front on some of the straight aways.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Holy testicle check, Batman! Major respect to the stoker - that's what I call faith.


----------



## Devine Intervention (Aug 29, 2005)

*Wow!*

I was joking with a friend of mine about bringing my tandem, but figured it would be a heck of lot of pedaling to get to the top.

It looks like that went up in the Gondola! How did you get a bike that long up there?

Did you have to pay off the operators with promise of a video?

I've got to get this figured out for next year!


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

The gondola at Mammoth is big enough that you can take off both wheels and then it stands upside down inside it's own gondola (they like it if you take it out at the top) and at Northstar we drove it up to mid mountain and then rode the quad chair with it sitting across the length of the chair held in our laps, tires on the chair seat. There will be no riding this one to the top of any hill, but I am considering a Downieville run.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Those brakes sound familiar. Hope Mono6? If so, what pads do you like (manufacturer and compound)?


----------



## DHMASTER (Oct 12, 2010)

The Hope metallic pads seem best, I think the wet is where they really shine. My friends said that they smelled like truck brakes on the Kami. We got some air time at Northstar for the closing weekend but the rain thwarted our effort to document it. The last run we actually cleared a couple of the jumps on Livewire. Pretty cool that thing can actually fly. Thinking Weaverville DH next weekend.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

friggin rad dude! love it


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

Dude so f-ing cool i love this thread. The video was super cool man I have never seen a tandem go so fast. Just plain awesome


----------

